# PowerNow Problem...

## lighty14

I'm installing gentoo on a recently purchased laptop (compaq 2100), and I emerged the latest dev sources (2.6.7), and have been following http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/power-management/ for power management in my kernel, but the kernel won't compile, and gives me a strange error -- something like "undefined reference to `acpi_processor_register_performance'" and "undefined reference to `acpi_processor_unregister_performance'" in function powernow_acpi_init...

What'd I do wrong? Should I try another kernel source? Should I try making powernow a module?

----------

## lighty14

Hmm, making it a module allowed for a smooth compile, so I guess I'll just add it to my autoload... Any details on why it is like this would be more than appreciated.

----------

## lighty14

Turns out the problem appears to be ACPI support. WHen I tried to boot, the boot halted when the kernel was doing something with ACPI. I desperately need ACPI to work -- I don't know if I can stand Windows only on this laptop...

----------

## brodo

 *lighty14 wrote:*   

> Hmm, making it a module allowed for a smooth compile, so I guess I'll just add it to my autoload... Any details on why it is like this would be more than appreciated.

 

it's a bug in the powernow-modules I'll address this afternoon, it's a .config dependency problem inside the powernow module [and not the whole file is affected, like Russell's patch to lkml suggested this morning...]

----------

## lighty14

How come my ACPI support appears to be broken? I'm going to look into flashing my BIOS sometime this afternoon to see if that fixes anything. Thanks for the info!

----------

## blixtra

I'm getting the same thing as described above with a 2.6.8 gentoo-dev-sources kernel.  I'm compiling as modules now but was there a fix or work around to this?

God I hate dead end threads.   :Wink: 

----------

## brodo

It's fixed in 2.6.9-rc1, and you can find the individual patch here (look for the link "diff -ruN")

a)

[url]http://linux-dj.bkbits.net:8080/cpufreq/cset@40f31b7c__O96A_6oLhhs7qnN3dLjQ?nav=index.html|src/|src/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/|related/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig[/url]

and b)

[url]http://linux-dj.bkbits.net:8080/cpufreq/cset@4119f517hK1xNMa-U9G906rHpfz4-w?nav=index.html|src/|src/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/|related/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.h[/url]

----------

## petlab

Say, is there a kernel argument to disable powernow?

I am booting a 2004.2 livecd on dual amd64 and it panics.  I can boot that livecd using uniprocessor, but that's no fun since I am doing a stage 1 install.

Thanks so much

Mick

----------

## brodo

 *petlab wrote:*   

> Say, is there a kernel argument to disable powernow?

  Not in the standard kernel, there may be a gentoo-specific addition (or different kernels available), though.

However: could you send a dmesg snippet of (parts of the) panic to cpufreq At www DOT linux DOT org DOT uk , please ?

----------

## petlab

Thanks for the help.  So, have you got any suggestion on what to do with the livecd?  Before I flashed my BIOS, I could use the SMP kernel no problem.  Now, I can't get past that panic.  What might you turn off, like ACPI completely, etc?  Thanks for your time.

Mick

----------

## brodo

try upgrading your kernel to 2.6.9-rc1 or later [once bootstrapping is finished...], or try yet another BIOS update

----------

